# ** How to use the PC for showcar results - DVD **



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

I now have some of these excellent DVD's in stock ready for immediate dispatch for £18.95. They will make an excellent chrimbo prezzie. You can order them from my site below.

:thumb:


Dodo Juice - Black Wow - RB's Original Edition


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Some more info










While this DVD is an essential for any user of the PC/UDM or the new Meguiars G220 polishing machines, it also has loads of great information on products and techniques for hand use too.

Watch Mike Phillips teach you over 50 different techniques that you can go out into your garage and use immediately to produce better results, faster than most professional detailers the first time and every time you work on your car.

Learn how you can remove swirls and scratches out of your car's paint by hand or machine. Sit back and watch the correct techniques for using your hands or the PC, with the right foam pads and the right polishes to remove swirls and scratches. Then you'll learn how to apply and remove wax using the PC to create a beautiful show car finish.

Glass mastered DVD.
Running time 2hrs 35 minutes.
Region free, NTSC format, will require capable player.











Dodo Juice - Black Wow - RB's Original Edition


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Is that price incl delivery bud:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

merivavxr said:


> Is that price incl delivery bud:thumb:


Yes, it is at the moment.


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

Looking forward to getting mine Ben, top job, cheers.
Phill


----------



## nutztoys (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

Can the DVD format be played on my dvdplayer here in Denmark?

If not, is there somebody who has a copy I could buy?

Bgds Dan


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

nutztoys said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can the DVD format be played on my dvdplayer here in Denmark?
> 
> ...


Does your DVD player do Multi-region (region 2), if so you should be fine. If not most computer DVD drives will play it too. It's only available in that format as it is a US product.


----------



## nutztoys (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks,

Not sure if my player has multi-region, but I´ll throw it in the computer then.

Dan


----------



## Phill J (May 1, 2007)

My copy arrived safe and well today Ben, thank you, top class service from you as usual.
Phill J


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Cheers Phill, and thanks for the order. :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

You still got any left? Can you confirm if it is US (Region 1) or UK (Region 2)?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

bpsmith said:


> You still got any left? Can you confirm if it is US (Region 1) or UK (Region 2)?


Sorry my bad, they are US - Region 1, they need a multi-region player to play. And yes still have a few in stock.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

I've had a few PM's and emails about the DVD's. Apologies for the confusion over the region of the DVD. I have checked a DVD and can say for definite that the DVD's are Region Free , there is no region encoding on them. But they are NTSC (US) format. So you will need a player capable of doing that format. Computers will have no trouble playing them though if your DVD player can't.

Thanks
Ben
:thumb:


Dodo Juice - Black Wow - RB's Original Edition


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have one, bought elesewhere though, but have no problems playing them on my PC's and Denon DVD player :thumb:

Good DVD, especially for a newbie to machine polishing


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just looked on your site and seems your out of stock  ,do you know if you will have any more in soon thanks jason


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

jason78 said:


> Just looked on your site and seems your out of stock  ,do you know if you will have any more in soon thanks jason


There is some more on order, probably be here in about a week I should think. You can still order though, and I'll send it on the moment they arrive. :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Have you sent mine Ben??


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

merivavxr said:


> Have you sent mine Ben??


Yep, you had the last one.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

for those that are intrested most dvd players come with all 4 region codes built on, they are jsut locked out apart from the region yours was made in (its cheaper for the companies as they dont have to make 4 diffrent units)

i unlocked my cheapo £35 tesco dvd player in 10 seconds using the special combo on the remote. plays all 4 regions now. google it and i bet your brands of dvd player are listed 

cheers


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Getting one from elite cheers anyway


----------

